# Solved: Team Fortress 2 won't start



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey all,

I currently have problems running Team Fortress 2 on Steam. Basically, what happens is that as soon as it runs, the home screen of the game appears and quickly closes, within about 1.5 seconds. 
I briefly see the background image. It wasn't minimized and doing this several times, it still won't work. All my other games on Steam are working perfectly fine. 

Although I haven't played it for over a month, it could be the recent update that triggered this issue..?
I have already tried reinstalling it, but the problem persists. 

Please help,

Rofl190


----------



## mtburke (Aug 13, 2010)

I would try and launch the game with the -autoconfig switch. Instructions here: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1040-JWMT-2947


----------



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks, I'll go on that.


----------



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

umm, I did the -autoconfig command but it the problem still remains. Also, how do I 'undo' a command, like
'-windowed or -sw'?


----------



## symonds17 (May 27, 2009)

did you uninstall TF2 or did you uninstall steam? Re-installing steam can sometimes solve this, but before you do that try using other launch options, such as -dxlevel 80


----------



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

Alright,  I uninstalled TF2, not steam, because I dont want to lose my items, but if I have to, I will.

EDIT: A month ago, it was fine, working perfectly, but now it won't run.


----------



## symonds17 (May 27, 2009)

If you have to uninstall steam (I hate it when I got to do that), make a backup of your steamapps folder so you do not need to re-download games. I would hate it if I had to do another re-install of steam, there goes 100GB+ of games :O


----------



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, seems like I'll have to re-install steam . What about my items on TF2 and whatnot?


----------



## symonds17 (May 27, 2009)

It sucks when you have to do that. Your TF2 items will still be there, it has cloud support, so your settings, achievements and items is saved on the steam database.


----------



## Rofl190 (Jul 15, 2010)

Okay,
So all I have to do is re-install steam, and download tf2? (Thats the main game I play, I also have l4d, portal and css.)

And all my items are cloud-supported, so its saved on the steam cloud database?
Thanks alot, its solved.


----------



## symonds17 (May 27, 2009)

Yes do that. Only Source games (TF2, CSS, HL2 etc) have cloud support. And yes it is saved on the database. If you would like to play source games with me sometime, send me a PM and I'll play some


----------

